# R35 Auto Folding Mirrors...



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well, I only took 3 years to do this, but here it finally is.

Our EDM cars dont have auto folding mirrors and many on the forum have asked me for a solution. I've been busy with other things but finally got round to looking into this and here it is.

I've shot some video to quickly show what it's about.

- Auto open mirrors on IGN on.

- Auto close after 10-15 seconds once IGN turned off.

- Can be manually overridden to remain closed (e.g. stay closed if in a tight parking spot) by simply leaving the interior switch in the closed position.

I'll think about putting a kit together if there is enough interest, and the cost will depend upon numbers so if you are interested post your name below as I can then assess the level of interest and get pricing together.






If I get some time next week I have another idea which is get the mirrors to open and close with the keyfob/door unlock but that's a slightly more complex undertaking.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing stuff .
Put me down for one cost depending

1.Sinth


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

God


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Interested if plug and play.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

I knew Adam would be interested :chuckle:

Very cool, just what I'm after, put me down for one.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

100% plug and play is not possible as the connectors needed are an "OEM restricted item" and I cannot get hold of any. I've spent the last month trying to get hold of them but no supplier is playing ball. It would be easier to get hold of a pair of the Queen's undercrackers.

What is involved is running a constant 12v feed from the battery (relatively easy) into the cabin and plugging 4 metal pins from the control module into the OEM connector which feeds into the mirror switch in the dash. All appropriate wiring would be included.

No cutting or splicing of wires is required, is reversible, and as plug and play as you can get this mod to be.

If interest is sufficient, I'll do an install post in this thread so folks can see how easy/hard it is for them to do.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic!.............am interested too.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm interested.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have you asked Brian about gettin hold of the plugs?

Between him and another friend of mine we can probably get hold of any oem connector.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Have you asked Brian about gettin hold of the plugs?
> 
> Between him and another friend of mine we can probably get hold of any oem connector.


Brian's been looking for me too but with no success also.

Many of the R35's connectors are made by Tyco and are fairly easy to source. The mirror switch connector is made by Sumitomo and like I said earlier, are OEM restricted.

That has meant that every supplier actually wants a letter of authorisation from Nissan JP to allow me to purchase any. I have emailed Nissan JP 5 times and received no reply.

I should be able to put together a quick install guide today/tomorrow to show how easy it is to connect the module to the switch using the method I've settled on and it is almost plug and play in that regard.

The only hardship is running the constant 12v from the battery but even that should be fairly easy with my instructions.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

CC, or should we start calling you "Q".

Looks great, mark me down as interested pal.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Also interested depending upon cost ;-)


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm IN


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Any rough idea of cost?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Inspired work from CC yet again


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

andrew186 said:


> Any rough idea of cost?


I am waiting for final costings on parts over the next few days and then I'll have a correct figure.


----------



## ancalagon (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm definitely interested!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I will be up for this:thumbsup:

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great work CC, I will have one


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That's 10 confirms and Adam so far.

I'll see how many we get up to by the end of the weekend and that'll mean I can get a proper quote on parts etc.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

cool.. I'm interested too

Beeing connected on constant power, how much current does the control module draw?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Top of my head I cant remember but I'll check it tonight with a multimeter and post the result.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm interested too cheers


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Good work by the way !


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Great Work - Im up for this cost depending


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you think this would work in the 34 gtt as it has similar switches for the mirrors.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Andy, call it 11 confirms.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rarche2002 said:


> Do you think this would work in the 34 gtt as it has similar switches for the mirrors.


No reason why not, you'd just need to work out the pins on the switch/connector and plug into the correct ones. I dont have any pics/diagrams of your car's electrics but the effect should be the same, even if I cant promise it will work.

I have another design to try out tomorrow which will open close mirrors when you lock/unlock the car with the fob or door handle but that is a more tricky endeavour to sort out and will require more wiring than the setup I have at the moment.

Gives me an excuse to fiddle about tomorrow though


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> No reason why not, you'd just need to work out the pins on the switch/connector and plug into the correct ones. I dont have any pics/diagrams of your car's electrics but the effect should be the same, even if I cant promise it will work.
> 
> I have another design to try out tomorrow which will open close mirrors when you lock/unlock the car with the fob or door handle but that is a more tricky endeavour to sort out and will require more wiring than the setup I have at the moment.
> 
> Gives me an excuse to fiddle about tomorrow though


That sounds better I. Like the idea of locking and unlocking with mirrors folding in and out defiantly have my name down for that just let me know how much I could prob do it but I'm just lazy lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rarche2002 said:


> Do you think this would work in the 34 gtt as it has similar switches for the mirrors.


Skyline variant is available here

Electrical and Mechanical ? GTROC


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thought they'd all sold out?

I tried that on mine but just blew fuses all the time. Still dont know why it wouldnt work.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They might have sold out. I'm not a gtroc member so I can't see. Lol


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yea I tried to look but got nothing either way I will be able to wire it up just need the control unit building for it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

*UPDATE.....*

Been fiddling around this morning and have an update.

I can now auto open/close the mirrors from the keyfob or door lock button.

2 options:

1. Mirrors open/close when locking/unlocking car (requires 2 wires attaching to loom in passenger footwell)

2. Mirrors close on lock, only open on engine start (requires 1 wire attaching to loom in passenger footwell)

Manual override still happens inside with the switch so if you are in a tight parking space you should park up, close the mirrors using the switch and keep it in the closed position. Then when you open the car, the mirrors will stay in until you open them with the switch. Putting the switch back into the neutral position puts everything back to auto.

Making this plug and play still involves getting hold of some seriously PITA connectors, otherwise I will have to adapt some I already have and then ask you guys to plug in 2 pins, 1 into the loom connector, another into the back of the switch. No great shakes but I'd love this to be plug and play.

The only splicing would be for the lock/unlock signal which is in the passenger footwell and fairly easy to access.

A quick "action" video...






As ever, let me know you thoughts either way.


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Excelent work, are you at liberty to tell all about how it is done? PM or on thread. i would love this facility on mine.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It will involve buying a kit which has a control module and associated wiring and instructions.

There is nothing on the market which will allow you to do this "off the shelf" and is not a simple case of adding some wires.

It is a work in progress as I am trying to source the connectors which would allow a plug and play solution.

As yet these are nearly impossible to come by.


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the one that opens with the key fob, I would be interested, dependant on cost. Posted to Australia?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Once I have the module working such that anyone can install, I'll post up prices etc here.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Option 2 sounds good to me, great work yet again!!


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice! Option 2 for me too. 
Have you checked currency draw?


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

It just gets better! 

With only one wire, I guess option 2 is half the price? :thumbsup:


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm interested in option 1 depending on price, as long as you can still activate it with the mirror switch


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

vanos said:


> Have you checked currency draw?


5mA


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mirror switch functions as normal and it will override the auto module.

So, like I said earlier you can pop the switch to close the mirrors before turning off the IGN, exit, and they'll stay closed even after unlocking the car.

All other switch functions are unaffected.


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Mirror switch functions as normal and it will override the auto module.
> 
> So, like I said earlier you can pop the switch to close the mirrors before turning off the IGN, exit, and they'll stay closed even after unlocking the car.
> 
> All other switch functions are unaffected.


Well I defiantly want the alarm one but I don't need the plug and play as my plugs will be different but I will need the module and a wiring diagram  or just possitive neg and control feed.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rarche2002 said:


> Well I defiantly want the alarm one but I don't need the plug and play as my plugs will be different but I will need the module and a wiring diagram  or just possitive neg and control feed.


No probs buddy, I'll send you the wiring diagram once I've finalised everything inc pricing.

If you get a chance could you PM me a pic of the connector to your switch acnd back of the switch itself with the connector removed, as really the module needs to sit between the loom and the switch rather than piggy backing onto the existing wiring. Otherwise I cant be sure what effect it will have on your electrics and I could do with seeing the connector/pin type.

Also must add I've simplified the R35 install by finding an alternative 12v constant supply so should be no need to run anything from the battery. I need to spend a little time this week checking that that supply doesnt turn off on some sort of timer, but if it stays live, install gets much easier.

Onwards and upwards.... (or inwards and outwards... :chuckle


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Great work CC, count me in for option 2.

Protegimus


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> No probs buddy, I'll send you the wiring diagram once I've finalised everything inc pricing.
> 
> If you get a chance could you PM me a pic of the connector to your switch acnd back of the switch itself with the connector removed, as really the module needs to sit between the loom and the switch rather than piggy backing onto the existing wiring. Otherwise I cant be sure what effect it will have on your electrics and I could do with seeing the connector/pin type.
> 
> ...


Ok I will take it apart tomorra as I'm off work. Am I ok to pop pix up on here or do you have a email I can send them to?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

you got pm


----------



## TSS (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm interested, don't mind option 1 or option 2.


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Also would love one of these! Option 2 looks great, though wouldn't say no to option 1 either if that was all that was out there... Great work.

Andrew


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Great work as usual CC :thumbsup:

I like option 1 but the ease of install option 2. Eitherway sounds much better than what we've got right now!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Okay I may be getting somewhere with these blasted connectors to make things more plug and play.

More new as and when I get it..


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

Any word on these or did you never make it in? In which case we should be worried.... :-O


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The story so far...

I have a unit which I'm now testing and if this works well, I'll be in a position to provide it to every one.

The connectors are still impossible to get hold of so for us R35-ers it'll be my home made connectors which are plug and play but with 2 pins on each connector glued on.

Not what I had in mind but the best that can be done at this point.

For you Rarche2002 I can provide a unit with a wiring diagram which you will have to figure out which wire on your loom/switch does what and take it from there. I couldnt work out what does what from the pics you sent, sorry.

The only issue you may have is that the module should sit in between the loom and the switch, not spliced in. 

Also can you work out how your open/close switch works, whether it is..

1. DPDT

2. SPDT

as that will define which loom/module I need to give you.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't Rush mate, take your time, a quality product is better than a rushed one that does half a job


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> The story so far...
> 
> I have a unit which I'm now testing and if this works well, I'll be in a position to provide it to every one.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me mate I'm looking forward to it I had a quick look at it last night may go out and take it apart haha ;-)


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm interested too.


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

Any word on this buddy??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rarche2002 said:


> Any word on this buddy??


I've been waiting for you to check your switch/loom to see whether the switch is a swapover type, or DPDT!

I have no idea how your switch operates and without that info, I cant send you the right unit.


----------



## Rarche2002 (Jun 19, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I've been waiting for you to check your switch/loom to see whether the switch is a swapover type, or DPDT!
> 
> I have no idea how your switch operates and without that info, I cant send you the right unit.


For some reason I didn't notice the very bottom of that post where you asked me that I'm sorry I will pull it apart today and get some clearer pix


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Buddy pix arent that helpful as I have no idea what pin does what. You really need to get either a diagram of the switch/conector, or check each wire with a multimeter as you use the switch.

The reason is some switches are connect 12v to the mirrors, some switch GND, some switch both. I cant give you the right module without knowing exactly how the switch works otherwise you'll blow fuses or worse, blow the module.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright Andy, just thought i'd resurrect this and see if there has been any progress? I saw in another thread that there was no such luck with the connectors you were after...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates Sam. Been snarled with work tbh and also I wanted to test the module on my car for a while.

Good news is that the module Ive chosen is working perfectly so I just need to negotiate the best price I can on these and get all the other parts together. Oh and do an install guide!

I'll have a price next week I hope.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

No need to apologise mate. I'm sure i speak for everybody when i say we appreciate the effort :thumbsup:

Know what you mean with work. Crazy busy this past month  Think it's all the kids being off school.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice work Andy - dependent on price I am interested so add me to the list.

David


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in too. Thanks big chap.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Even though I don't have a GT-R just yet, put me down for one mate.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Even though I don't have a GT-R just yet, put me down for one mate.


I thought I might be the only one collecting bits'npieces for a car I don't yet own... always good to know one isn't alone ...:sadwavey:

David


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

.....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Tinyflier said:


> I thought I might be the only one collecting bits'npieces for a car I don't yet own... always good to know one isn't alone ...:sadwavey:
> 
> David


Ha ha, someone else was doing that 3 and a bit years ago ;-)


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you ever get the info you needed on how the swich works? ie SPST or DPDT? 
Either way i am interested in this mod via the remote.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Put me down for one too please CC.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The info I asked for was to help the forum member use my module on his r33(?).

I have all the info I need for our R35s.

The delay has been for 2 reasons. Firstly I was really hoping to source the correct connectors so that it would be a neat plug and play solution. I haven't been able to get them so I have adapted a very similar one which will make it plug and play, no wire cutting/stripping required.
Secondly I've been way too busy to get everything in place for 20 or so units and do an install guide which takes longer than you might think.

Rest assured that these will be available very soon but I hope you understand I want this to work as intended and be easy for everyone to install.


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, stick me down for a kit.

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Another epic project Andy, congrats!

Without me trawling back through the thread, what is the final configuration for this? Is it as in your vid where they retract upon locking the door and extend upon locking the door?

Is there a way to override it to keep the mirrors extended even when the door is locked?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just to save you the effort of clicking your mouse on page 1 above... 

The module auto folds unfolds when you lock/unlock the car using door button or fob.

You can override the auto function such that the mirrors stay in or out by placing the interior switch in the desired position.

Useful if you're in a tight parking spot for instance.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I love this for the fact there is a very obvious indicator that the doors are locked.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Just to save you the effort of clicking your mouse on page 1 above...
> 
> The module auto folds unfolds when you lock/unlock the car using door button or fob.
> 
> ...


Cool about the override in both directions. I wasn't sure if you'd changed the spec since page 1...


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

I will have one. just PM me when ready. or update on the thread.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll have one.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Top work CC and as misters3 says, great way to check the doors are locked.

Ok I'll tell the truth, it looks soooooooo cool and I love it.:bowdown1:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a brilliant solution! Can't believe why Nissan haven't thought about this


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Put me down for one as well price depending


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Are there any updates?

p.s.: pleeease... pleaaaaase say yes!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Price has been sorted, but I want to get a proper install guide together and sort out some of the wiring parts too.

That way I can start another thread with pictures of the finished unit and some install snaps so folks can see whether they're comfortable fitting it themselves.

Please remember that this isnt my day job, I have a very busy working life, so I will get stuff together as quick as I can.

The modules are ready but there is a lot of work for me to do to get the wiring and connectors right as I have to make every one myself.

Bear with me as I'll hopefully have a thread up next weekend.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Put me down for one as well price depending


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Interested*

I used to have the same feature on a type R Scooby in the nineties and I really miss it - definitely interested!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe there should be a list made so Andy can get a better idea on numbers. Copy the list and add your name

1) Tweaked (cheyne)


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Tweaked said:


> Maybe there should be a list made so Andy can get a better idea on numbers. Copy the list and add your name
> 
> 1) Tweaked (cheyne)


He will create a new thread with price and info. We can add names there


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

vanos said:


> He will create a new thread with price and info. We can add names there


This is true!

I want to get everything together so I can post up install pics, a decent description and pricing. That way the names collected will be confirmed orders rather than maybe/maybe nots.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Andy, 

I'll have a folding mirror module. Gonna get my my other half to get it me for chrimbo 

What happens if you don't get 20 takers? I'm sure you will given how much early interest there was. Is it a no go and a refund or will the price go up to cover the production costs or what?

Cheers.

Sam


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Hi Sam, yep that's been my quandary over this whole project. The company making the pcb and part of the wiring loom actually has a minimum order quantity in the hundreds but I've managed to get them to agree to do 20 for me (I kinda blagged that this was a prototype run, and much more would follow...!) but at a much, much higher price than an actual production run of course.

The minimum order number is 20 units for me, so I do need confirmed orders before I spunk out a couple of grand on this as you can imagine.

I'm always wary of organising something like this as it still amazes how many people are definitely interested, only to decide against it when they have to spend some money.

If I can get 10-15 orders then hopefully the remainder will be sold as time goes on and not leave me out of pocket, but I'm in no hurry to get shafted over this hence my thread outlining the order process.

Time will tell just how many folks are interested, and if we start getting numbers up to 30+ the price should come down by a tenner or more hopefully, my negotiating skills dependant! I'd then refund folks the appropriate amount by paypal should this happen.

I'm actually caught between a rock and a hard place with these as there's a huge amount of work for me to do with each module when I get it in order for it to work on the R35 and I may regret doing this completely!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Well i'm definately still in. Will sort out paypal this week and add my name to the other thread.

Have you gauged any interest from nagtroc?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd be surprised if there was any interest in the US as their GTRs come with auto folding mirrors as standard I thought.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I'm actually caught between a rock and a hard place with these as there's a huge amount of work for me to do with each module when I get it in order for it to work on the R35 and I may regret doing this completely!!


Have you thought about outsourcing this to a smaller engineering company to pre-fab the whole product? Saves you some time and I'm pretty sure it's easier to negotiate deals with them.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I'd be surprised if there was any interest in the US as their GTRs come with auto folding mirrors as standard I thought.


Lol. Good point!

:lamer:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


> Have you thought about outsourcing this to a smaller engineering company to pre-fab the whole product? Saves you some time and I'm pretty sure it's easier to negotiate deals with them.


It's all about the numbers.

No company I could find takes on a design and build for 20-30 units at a price which is reasonable. Most stipulate orders in the hundreds and I have no desire to spend that sort of wonga on a little pet project.

It's actually cheaper to have the pcb and loom made, then adapt the connectors they have to work with the R35. The connectors I have sourced are as close to the OEM ones as I can find. The actual OEM connectors are an "OEM restricted item" and I cannot get hold of any at all. If I could it would simplify the manufacturing side completely and save me a whole lot of time. 

From a cost perspective I could have had the PCB and loom made in China for about £10 less (landed) but after testing 2 different suppliers, they were cheaply made, and one actually failed after about 2 weeks. Given this isnt my day job I have no wish to be faced with returned units over the next 12 months so I went with a European supplier whose supplied module was well constructed and has a real OEM feel to it.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

100% still in here buddy


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm still in!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> It's all about the numbers.
> 
> No company I could find takes on a design and build for 20-30 units at a price which is reasonable. Most stipulate orders in the hundreds and I have no desire to spend that sort of wonga on a little pet project.
> 
> ...


Ah, all fair points  I would've thought smaller engineering firms would be more inclined to provide pre-production working samples.

I'm definitely interested but just need to find out more about installation as I'm not overly confident with my DIY skills


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sale thread here

Install guide (partial) here

A full install guide will be provided with every unit.


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

So is this a plug and play unit?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

ossie cossie said:


> So is this a plug and play unit?


Click the install guide link above. It's pretty good.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ossie cossie said:


> So is this a plug and play unit?


Main module which sits in between the mirror switch and the main loom is 100% plug and play.

There are 2 wires in the passenger footwell which you tap into using some supplied t-clips. 

I can supply this part with male pins instead which you would slot into the rear of the requisite connector on the BCM if preferred but I was always concerned about them staying in situ.


----------



## antics22 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, will this work on a USDM car or is it available to purchase to the US?

my 2010 USDM model does not auto fold...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The module should work on all model GTRs regardless of region.

Brian at The Car Kit Company may be stocking these in the near future.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just a quick update..

Thanks for your patience gentlemen, the modules arrived this morning so I'll be making up looms and burning DVDs this week. I'll hopefully have your kits out in the post early next week.


----------



## antics22 (Jan 1, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> The module should work on all model GTRs regardless of region.
> 
> Brian at The Car Kit Company may be stocking these in the near future.


Good stuff! How do I go about getting one if I wanted to go through you? would you be able to ship to the US?


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Just a quick update..
> 
> Thanks for your patience gentlemen, the modules arrived this morning so I'll be making up looms and burning DVDs this week. I'll hopefully have your kits out in the post early next week.


Hi Andy, any update??

Cheers, Paul


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

p.bro64 said:


> Hi Andy, any update??
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Hi Paul, just doing the final bits now then should be shipped out Mon/Tues


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Hi Paul, just doing the final bits now then should be shipped out Mon/Tues


Ok no probs.

Just want something to fiddle with, cos the weather's crap. Might get new suspension fitted before next Curry/Cars meet.


----------



## wayne2202 (Jan 11, 2021)

hi where can i get one of these ordered please and how long is the delivery? thankyou in advance


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Try Sly at Kaizer Motors. He might still have some in stock.


----------



## wayne2202 (Jan 11, 2021)

charles charlie said:


> That's 10 confirms and Adam so far.
> 
> I'll see how many we get up to by the end of the weekend and that'll mean I can get a proper quote on parts etc.


Hi mate do u have any of these for sale please? Thankyou


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

wayne2202 said:


> Hi mate do u have any of these for sale please? Thankyou


That thread is 8 years old now, as SKNAM said try Kaizer Motors I had mine from him a couple of months back.


----------



## wayne2202 (Jan 11, 2021)

Imire1 said:


> That thread is 8 years old now, as SKNAM said try Kaizer Motors I had mine from him a couple of months back.


Cheers buddy


----------

